# Form 80- q 34 & 35.



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi All,
I have some doubts regarding question 34 and 35 in form 80(Australian visa history section). I am an onshore applicant and I came to Aus on a student visa and currently holding 485 visa.

Q.34 Are you currently in Australia?- asking me to enter arrival date. what will be arrival as I am holding 485 visa? Is it arrival date as per student visa. confused guys.

Q 35 Have you been to Australia before?. As I came to Aus on a student visa and do I need to include details about student visa ?


Experts plz help. Much appreciated


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

you shall present all facts truly,

provide the date you entered with student visa, mention a line regarding student visa

this is my opinion, wait for experts to comment


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you shall present all facts truly,
> 
> provide the date you entered with student visa, mention a line regarding student visa
> 
> this is my opinion, wait for experts to comment



Thank you sultan_azam...
Suppose I entered my current visa as 485 visa and arrival date as student visa arrival date , next question to complete is "have you been to Australia before?". 
What will be the answer for that question? Yes or No
My thoughts: As I am stating student visa arrival date on 34th question, answer for 35 th question would be no. Am I correct Guys?


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Any Idea guys?


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Plz guide me to fill question 34 and 35(on shore applicant) in form 80
Thanks


----------

